# Brandon Jennings benched in Bucks' loss to 76ers



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Philadelphia - This ride to a playoff berth is getting more than a bit bumpy.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks experienced unexpected turbulence Wednesday night on the way to a deflating 100-92 loss to Philadelphia at the Wells Fargo Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/brandon-jennings-benched-in-bucks-loss-to-76ers-ll9atrv-200361601.html

Somehow this is a playoff team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This dickhead is contributing to a fantasy playoff flameout for me. Actually, I've always leaned towards liking Jennings, it is just getting harder and harder as time passes. 

If they're smart, they'll flip him for something of decent value at the earliest opportunity... assuming that opportunity comes along.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

They probably missed their best chance at the deadline, no sign and trade is really the only option. He has to go at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he's benched for tonight's game, too.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I honestly hope we lose out and miss the playoffs so we can hit the lottery.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> I hope he's benched for tonight's game, too.


About that.


----------

